# Finally showed up



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

The wife and I have been watching this doe for days thinking she would drop a fawn almost any time. Well she did yesterday. Twins. All taken with a Nikon D 90 and the Tamron 150-600.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Excellent clarity on those images. Nice subject too. I don't think Tamron glass get's the credit it deserves sometimes. You certainly have a good one. Thanks for posting


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice images. Tamron and Sigma have hit a home run with the new superteles.
I have a Sigma inbound myself. The Canon 300 and 500 are getting to be a burden to tot around, especially walking the park trails.

Congrats on the new setup


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I was reluctant to buy the Tamron after some of the reviews but the camera shop recommended it. I am glad I did. I am think up adding a few MP and getting a D 7100 or 7200. That should really add some detail . The only real problem I have had is in low light. The focusing is pretty slow.

I have read some good reports on the Sigma. Post some of the photos when you get yours.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing your work


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Love nature, cool pics


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome pictures.


----------

